# Ross fly reels??



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

found a Ross Fly reel for sale on line for a good price, says its a 7-9wt, approximatly 250yds of 20# backing. QUESTION, would this be a good or ok real for redfish and trout and the like? thanks, MIKE


----------



## fin_adik (Aug 8, 2005)

dats plenty, are you out of Africa?


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

It depends on which Ross reel it is. If it's the Big Game series, it should be fine as long as you clean it after every fishing trip. They're supposed to be saltwater friendly, but I've got friends who have this reel that say they'll go south in a hurry if you're not religious about the cleaning it.

Apparently, Ross is well aware of this problem because they're coming out with a new reel called the Momentum that's supposed to be much more salt friendly.

If you're looking for a relatively cheap saltwater reel that will hold up well, you can't go wrong with a Teton Tioga.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

I have used several Ross Reels from the inexpensive Cimmaron to the big Game use the Old Gunnison model the most. They are all great reels for the price and I have found them to be bullet proof with regular maintenance.
One trip I carefully washed the reels with a hose on the dock after each days fishing. At the end of the week i discovered that the hose was a salt water wash down hose. It didn,t phase the reels a bit. Only thing about the older Ross's is that they changed the designs so if you want an extra spool act quickly. My only other complaint (Minor) is that the backing capacity is over stated. I think they used SA backing and wound it on with 20lbs of tension when they came up with the figures. Doesn't matter they all hold plenty of backing for the intended use. I wish I had a couple more Ross's.


----------



## EKNIP (Sep 15, 2005)

I Have Owned A Few Ross Reel From Gunnison To The B/g. I Have Had Nothing But Failures (even With Proper Maint.) I Have Lost Big Fish Due To The Drag/ Handle Seizure/ I Dont Reccomend These Reels . Probaly Could Have Had Better Luck With A Pfluger Medalist...


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

thanks for the comments guys, i ended up with a Teton Tioga model 8 standard, for around $80. now all i have to do is find a resonable priced 8 or 9 weight rod and someone to instruct me on what kind of line and all that different stuff i need. thanks again. MIKE


----------

